# Failing the Electrical Inspection but it's not the Electrician's fault



## jar546 (Jul 14, 2019)

This was a weird situation. I was just there for perimeter pool bonding.  Yes, a quick and easy inspection under most circumstances.  In this case, sometime at night, someone else ran a circuit (without permit) to a sprinkler pump and since it was within 5' of the pool and I had no way to verify it would be taken care of in the meantime, I had no choice but to call the electrician and tell him that I can't pass the perimeter bond because there were live wires illegally run within 5' of the pool and he had to get with the homeowner to have them removed or legally installed under permit.  No one was home to talk do.

Would you have handled it differently?


----------



## ICE (Jul 14, 2019)

Well yes I would have done it differently.  The circuit breaker that feeds the wiring must be in the off position.  Beyond that, the perimeter bonding failed inspection on it's own merit.


----------



## jar546 (Jul 14, 2019)

ICE said:


> Well yes I would have done it differently.  The circuit breaker that feeds the wiring must be in the off position.  Beyond that, the perimeter bonding failed inspection.



Yeah, no.  There was no access to the panelboard inside the home as no one was home.  Just me and one of the guys from the pool company.  We needed a qualified electrician there to troubleshoot where it came from and remove it.


----------



## e hilton (Oct 22, 2020)

So they ran a conduit part of the way, had splices in the open that they thought could be buried, then romex direct buried the rest of the way?   And they thought no one would notice.


----------



## steveray (Oct 23, 2020)

It's always the electricians fault.....Or as I tell them, you guys can figure out who is going to fix it, I am just telling you it needs to be....


----------

